# Cheap Xtraction...



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I happened to peruse through AW's slot cars and stumbled upon this...

http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-442-xtraction-02-dodge-viper-gts-slot-car.aspx

Not sure how much the shipping would run, but for a whole car (set release only) the price is right. You can always sell the bodies... They say only 500 produced, so you might want to hang onto a few. I've no idea how many are left, so jump on em if you want to!!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks. Made it a bookmark.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cheap? ...except for the Shipping- SHEESH !


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

car = $8.99

shipping = $9.97


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yikes!! I didn't check the shipping price.. That's no bargain at all, unless you buy a bunch of stuff, like rivets, Tjet brush springs, etc at the same time to offset the way overpriced shipping cost. I wonder if they are available in their store at that price.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I happened to peruse through AW's slot cars and stumbled upon this...
> 
> http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-442-xtraction-02-dodge-viper-gts-slot-car.aspx
> 
> Not sure how much the shipping would run, but for a whole car (set release only) the price is right. You can always sell the bodies... They say only 500 produced, so you might want to hang onto a few. I've no idea how many are left, so jump on em if you want to!!


$46 for 6 armatures... wow... $7.66 each. wow again... and there is only one choice for resistance, the standard AW 15-ish ohm.

At this price do they actually sell any of these parts?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Highly doubtful Dan!! Don't forget to add the $10.00 shipping charge! :drunk:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Highly doubtful Dan!! Don't forget to add the $10.00 shipping charge! :drunk:


it's a; "Marketing-Stratagy".....
the shop (Show-Room) & online shop are tax write-offs, not ment 2 make actual sales itself....

this is "Advertisement", 2 let the public know "What" is out there, NEW & comming.... for Tom's Distributers & Dealers.........

the idea is; U go to THEM 4 purchases, @ slightly better $$$$........

AW's income, is From his Distributers & Dealers..
NOT individual sales.... 

good idea, actually....
tax write-off 4 advertising & PR @ "Shows"........
pump up $$Business$$ 4 U'r Distributers/Dealers .....
(lists them as well on site:thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats why Im glad I live with in drive time to autoworld lol.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Just one thing I would like to add here Bubba, Tom Lowe doesn't do shows anymore. pig


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Just one thing I would like to add here Bubba, Tom Lowe doesn't do shows anymore. pig


That's correct PP, ... sort of...

My fault, i should have been more spacific :freak:

He does the; National Hobby Trade Shows.....

Ment 2 entice sales/orders with Nationwide & International Distributers & Dealers,..but most are open 2 the public as well.....

For "PR" & get'n the word out about the new stuff......

I think they are mostly in Febuary, & (????) ...

Chicago, Vagas, Atlanta, yadda....

@ least that's where they had 'em w/ i went 4 my Renfaire Business
(..Last Millenia or 2 ... :freak:...)

The reason he leaves the slot shows alone....
Are 4 his Distributers & Dealers to cover... 
So as not to compete with his main "Bread/Butter", & take a chance on loosing them.....


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

